# Arrival of Canon 24-105 f/4 IS USM II



## candyman (Aug 30, 2016)

On August 26th, I pre-ordered this lens (€1279). Altough it reads that this lens may be delivered by the end of October, the camera dealer believes that the lens will be available beginning of September when the first 5D MK IV's are delivered. According to the camera dealer this is due to the fact that this lens is also part of the kit.


What do you think? Or, what did you hear from your dealer?


I am eager to get my hands on this lens. I really want to find out which items of this lens in term of image quality really improved compared to the older model.


----------



## monkey44 (Aug 30, 2016)

candyman said:


> On August 26th, I pre-ordered this lens (€1279). Altough it reads that this lens may be delivered by the end of October, the camera dealer believes that the lens will be available beginning of September when the first 5D MK IV's are delivered. According to the camera dealer this is due to the fact that this lens is also part of the kit.
> 
> 
> What do you think? Or, what did you hear from your dealer?
> ...



I'm eager to hear about this lens quality as well. I'm not a candidate for the 5DM4 (5DM3 + 7D2 here) but would like to upgrade the 24/105 ... I like the lens, but it is a bit finicky now and again at both ends, especially the edges (well, maybe I'm the finicky one ). So, would like to see if the upgrade is worth the difference.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 30, 2016)

Canon would not put out a replacement lens that is worse performer than the original; but we will have to wait for some independent reviews for the details. At least you can see that MTF is slightly better towards the edges.


----------



## monkey44 (Aug 30, 2016)

BeenThere said:


> Canon would not put out a replacement lens that is worse performer than the original; but we will have to wait for some independent reviews for the details. At least you can see that MTF is slightly better towards the edges.



I agree, but want to see if it's worth paying another grand or so for the improvement. It's not a bad lens now - just a little temperamental once in a while when I don't expect it ... but I do work around a few shots with it occasionally, and would like to get enough improvement to trust it always. It would become my main walk-around lens on a 5DM3 if so ... 16-35 and 70-200 on each side of it now.


----------



## LesC (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm interested to hear reviews of the new 24-105 too. I currently have the 24-70 F2.8L Mk2 which is good but not quite up to the hype that surrounds it in my opinion. I might be tempted to p/ex if for the new lens if reviews are really good.


----------



## TommyLee (Sep 7, 2016)

sharper...especially better edges
low coma
3-4 stop I.S.

///
need to have all that....
then I want it.....


I cant understand why they didnt include blue goo

well...
we shall see


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 7, 2016)

TommyLee said:


> sharper...especially better edges
> 3-4 stop I.S.



I guess you will get this



> I cant understand why they didnt include blue goo



Probably because it is too expensive for this lower-end lens. Also, others have pointed out that it might not work in zoom lenses....


----------



## bholliman (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm also looking forward to the reviews on this lens. I currently have a 24-70 f/4 IS which I am happy with, but I often miss having the 70-105mm reach. With this being a kit lens, I would expect some to become available in the used market in a few months. If it tests well, I'll definitely be picking one up, but will wait for the price to drop a little.


----------



## mrzero (Sep 8, 2016)

bholliman said:


> I'm also looking forward to the reviews on this lens. I currently have a 24-70 f/4 IS which I am happy with, but I often miss having the 70-105mm reach. With this being a kit lens, I would expect some to become available in the used market in a few months. If it tests well, I'll definitely be picking one up, but will wait for the price to drop a little.



I am in the same boat. However, I have been truly hoping that the rumors about a new superzoom (i.e. 24/28-200/300mm) would pan out before I made that choice. Unfortunately, I think the new 24-105/4LII will drive down the resale value on our little 24-70/4's even further!


----------



## RGF (Sep 8, 2016)

LesC said:


> I'm interested to hear reviews of the new 24-105 too. I currently have the 24-70 F2.8L Mk2 which is good but not quite up to the hype that surrounds it in my opinion. I might be tempted to p/ex if for the new lens if reviews are really good.


+10


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 9, 2016)

I'd like to see how it does for video (focus breathing). I have the EF-S 18-135 specifically for taking videos (also one of the reasons why I have a crop camera too), and would rather simplify FF/APS-C/M to just FF/M, although I will miss the frame rate of the 7DII.


----------



## jd7 (Sep 10, 2016)

bholliman said:


> I'm also looking forward to the reviews on this lens. I currently have a 24-70 f/4 IS which I am happy with, but I often miss having the 70-105mm reach. With this being a kit lens, I would expect some to become available in the used market in a few months. If it tests well, I'll definitely be picking one up, but will wait for the price to drop a little.



I thinking along the same lines but I'm unsure what I will do. The 24-105L II is basically the same weight and even a touch longer than the 24-70 2.8L II, which does count against it as a walk around lens in my book. The way I'm seeing it at moment, leaving aside cost and IQ, is:
24-70 4L IS: advantages are weight (light), size (small), macro. And compared to the 24-70 2.8L II, also IS.
24-70 2.8L II: advantage is one stop of aperture.
24-105 4L IS II: advantage is extra range (70-105). And compared to the 24-70 2.8L II, also IS.

I think for me it will come down to IQ. Unless the 24-105 4L IS II is substantially better than the 24-70 4L IS, I might just stick with the 24-70 4L IS unless I decide I want 2.8. Time will tell!


----------



## candyman (Sep 10, 2016)

jd7 said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also looking forward to the reviews on this lens. I currently have a 24-70 f/4 IS which I am happy with, but I often miss having the 70-105mm reach. With this being a kit lens, I would expect some to become available in the used market in a few months. If it tests well, I'll definitely be picking one up, but will wait for the price to drop a little.
> ...


Leaving aside cost and IQ:
I would say you have another option: the Canon 24-105 f/3.5-f/5.6 IS STM which is 525gram
The MTF of this lens looks very similar with that of the 24-105L f/4 II
I guess it all comes down to real life test between those lenses. Of course the STM version does not have the build quality and the weatherresistent of the L-versions.


----------



## jd7 (Sep 10, 2016)

candyman said:


> jd7 said:
> 
> 
> > bholliman said:
> ...



That's a fair comment. I'm not keen on the 5.6 aperture at the long end though. At that focal length, f/4 already seems slow ... But I guess it's what you have to trade if you want a smaller and lighter lens. I'd prefer USM AF to STM too. Anyway, will wait for the real world reviews of the new lens and decide after that.


----------



## Josh Denver (Sep 12, 2016)

About it being available in Septembre because it is kitted with the 5D: Sorry no. The 24-70mm F4 + 5D is the only kit available in september, while the 5D + 24-105mm kit will be only available in October due to the lens delay. 

Since Canon doesn't include a discount with the kits, I thought getting the body now and the 24-105 in october is the way to go. 

I have high hopes for it. For video that it.


----------



## bholliman (Sep 21, 2016)

I hope this lens comes out sooner rather than later. I'm currently without a standard zoom since my son took my 24-70 f/4 IS and 6D with him to Europe, and he will be away until the end of the year. 

I thought I wouldn't miss it since I have 16-35, 70-200 and a 35 and 50 prime - but I do. The 70-200 f/2.8 is just too heavy most of the time and juggling 2-3 lenses a hassle for family outings. 24-105 will be perfect.


----------



## Maximilian59 (Sep 24, 2016)

Asked Canon personal at Photokina yesterday about arrival of this lens. There was no clear answer. Can be October, but it ist more like November. Seamed more as they really did not know.


----------



## TeT (Sep 25, 2016)

October shipments...


----------



## Doctorfrag (Sep 25, 2016)

I hope the kit price (5D IV + 24-105 II) will not be too high, because I really want to pair them with my 16-35/4 and 100-400 II; while the latter gains rech when used with my 7D...the wide angle side is awful. I had the 10-22 for my 7D and I really miss that focal lenght for landscape photography 
I sold the 10-22 and 17-55/2.8 to switch from aps-c to FF (while keeping my trusty 7D). I still don't have the new body: in the meanwhile I am earning money and waiting for a kit solution


----------



## NancyP (Sep 28, 2016)

I am thinking about FINALLY getting a normal zoom for my full frame (6D). I tend to use the 60D with zooms and long lenses, 6D with primes and macros.


----------



## Act444 (Oct 3, 2016)

Any preliminary reviews on this lens? Seems odd that an update of one of Canon's most popular pro lenses doesn't seem to be generating much talk...folks were all over the 24-70 II when that came out...


----------



## geekpower (Oct 4, 2016)

hard to talk about a lens that hasn't shipped yet


----------



## candyman (Oct 4, 2016)

TeT said:


> October shipments...


Just got a notice from my supplier that expected delivery is november (the Netherlands) :'(


----------



## bholliman (Oct 4, 2016)

Act444 said:


> Any preliminary reviews on this lens? Seems odd that an update of one of Canon's most popular pro lenses doesn't seem to be generating much talk...folks were all over the 24-70 II when that came out...



Agreed, very little talk or excitement about what will undoubtedly be a very popular lens.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 4, 2016)

bholliman said:


> Act444 said:
> 
> 
> > Any preliminary reviews on this lens? Seems odd that an update of one of Canon's most popular pro lenses doesn't seem to be generating much talk...folks were all over the 24-70 II when that came out...
> ...


I believe a lot of people are very eager on getting reliable reviews! Me too!

But seeing shipment being pushed further into the future seems to show that Canon is not willing to give this lens to customers as well as reviewers. 
Seems they have to handle some issues on this lens - FW, QC, what else.
Seems we'll have to be patient a few weeks longer :-\


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 4, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > Act444 said:
> ...



I'm slotted to have early access to both the 24-105L II and the 16-35L III, but it seems like the ship date keeps getting pushed back. I'm a little surprised. B&H is saying shipping for the 16-35L III is supposed to begin October 6th, but I still haven't seen the lens.

The 24-105L II is probably not going to start shipping until November. The surprising thing about this is that Canon has missed out maximizing the kit price of the launch with the 5D Mark IV. People that aren't early adopters are more value conscious and will want to see some kind of discount on that lens in a kit.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 4, 2016)

P.S. Did anyone else note that they are advertising 10 aperture blades on this lens? I can't remember reviewing a lens with ten aperture blades. Using odd numbered blades are valued for the sunbursts when stopped down, so I'm interested in seeing what this one does.


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 4, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> P.S. Did anyone else note that they are advertising 10 aperture blades on this lens? I can't remember reviewing a lens with ten aperture blades. Using odd numbered blades are valued for the sunbursts when stopped down, so I'm interested in seeing what this one does.



yes, was already noted in some thread. Quite interesting, why Canon chose 10 iris blades rather than 9. Probably there was some large left-over supply their procurement could get 1 cent cheaper a piece.


----------



## xps (Oct 4, 2016)

I have preordered it, got the information that it will take "some weeks" until shipment. No pricereduction (!) on buying the combo 5DIV & 24-105mm, so I ordered it seperatly.
Did anybody get an combo-price?


----------



## candyman (Oct 4, 2016)

xps said:


> I have preordered it, got the information that it will take "some weeks" until shipment. No pricereduction (!) on buying the combo 5DIV & 24-105mm, so I ordered it seperatly.
> Did anybody get an combo-price?


There is a price difference in the Netherlands. It is about 60 euro cheaper if you buy the combination of 5D4 and the 24-105 II


----------



## canon1dxman (Oct 4, 2016)

Funnily enough, I was searching this morning for these and got a result showing 'in stock' at Panamoz in uK (well known grey importer) but when I went on site....'out of stock' 
http://panamoz.com/index.php/catalogsearch/advanced/result/?name=can+eos+5d+mark+iv&description=&price%5Bfrom%5D=&price%5Bto%5D=


----------



## engloy (Oct 18, 2016)

I seem to be one of the earlier receivers of the new lens in Singapore. Obtained it together with the 5D4 as a kit from my dealer last Wednesday.

Nothing scientific done to test the lens (I sold off my older 24-105 so a direct comparison cannot be done) but the overall impression is good. https://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/4065833#forum-post-58516680

A couple of sample shots on my blog at http://engloy.elcreations.org. Resized though so not meant for pixel peepers


----------



## SteveM (Oct 18, 2016)

There is a review of this lens on 'photography blog.com' - I am not impressed, I am therefore waiting until further reviews come out before investing....or not.


----------



## candyman (Oct 21, 2016)

O wow, today I read new information about the arrival of the 24-105 II here in the Netherlands.
Expected arrival....december 2016  
Well, hopefully in time to make it a christmaspresent : 
I can't place this information against the review of Photographyblog.com and the copy of the lens they used. Is it a pre-production copy?


http://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/canon_ef_24_105mm_f4_l_is_ii_usm_review/


----------



## LesC (Oct 21, 2016)

Amazon UK & WEX had expected arrival dates of October here in the UK but both have removed those dates so looks like it won't be here soon either.


----------

